# has anybody looked at a bigger turbo??



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Didn't someone say the turbo was built into the header? If so you'd need a whole new exhaust too I believe


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I was actually looking at the same turbo, i just need to look into tuning options around my area. One other thing is warranty, the whole reason i bought a new car was for the warranty, but i think it should be easy enough to swap if i need to go to the dealer


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

and yes shawn the turbo is integrated into the manifold. you would have to build a new header with a flange and get a bov and wastegate. The wastegate on our cars in electronic so we would still have to run that solenoid but with tuning and a boost controller i think we could see good boost numbers.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

That seems to be a pretty big turbo for a 1.4ltr. Expect to not have much power until you hit 3-3.5k rpm's, and then it will be a ******* rocket. But the lag time on that turbo will be pretty long. 

A nice turbo that would give you better drive ability and get you 220-250hp would be a 14g, or you could go slightly bigger and get a 20g.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...since our 1.4L engine capacity is only slightly _bigger_ than a typical 1-liter bottle of soda:










...it's capacity to "spin" a larger turbo turbine is almost 'nil.

...it's a _"...little engine that *can*...",_ not a _"...little engine that's *under* performing..."_


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Orange Soda....yum


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...since our 1.4L engine capacity is only slightly _bigger_ than a typical 1-liter bottle of soda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but nitrous spools wonders.....:th_coolio:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually there was a shop in Canada who claimed to swap the turbo with custom parts and supposedly made 250whp and 150ft/lb. One of the designers is here, MattLaw but he hasn't been around much

I asked them a bunch of times for real numbers and specs on what they used, but they pretty much refused... soooo I'm not sure if I believe it (the torque output is way too low).


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> soooo I'm not sure if I believe it (the torque output is way too low).


I would have to agree with that!


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Say goodbye to that nice flat torque curve you have now if you do.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...an analogy: it's like pharting into a _small_ propeller, it spins fairly fast. But, do the samething using a _large_ propeller and it will just barely rotate the blades.

...the engines _small_ displacement limits the _maximum_ turbo size you can _effectively_ use.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...an analogy: it's like pharting into a _small_ propeller, it spins fairly fast. But, do the samething using a _large_ propeller and it will just barely rotate the blades.
> 
> ...the engines _small_ displacement limits the _maximum_ turbo size you can _effectively_ use.


and this is true generally, but thats not to say it cannot be done or not worth it to upgrade. Keep in mind there are plenty of Hondas out there with the same approx size motors making over 500+ hp on thier motors..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how many of those 500+ hp Hondas are 100% street machines still?


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

A bunch of them. Five hundred isn't all that much these days.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

70aarcuda said:


> ...how many of those 500+ hp hondas are 100% street machines still?


alot!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...how many of those 500+ hp Hondas are 100% street machines still?



Bisimoto's CR-Z is still 100% street legal and retains the hybrid drive system. 533HP if I remember correctly


Also to the OP. Our friends at Elite Tuners of Canada have already done a turbo swap.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-top-tuner-chevrolet-cruze-corvette-cias.html

edit: But like Shawn said above no dyno sheets were provided :/


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Bisimoto's CR-Z is still 100% street legal and retains the hybrid drive system. 533HP if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> Also to the OP. Our friends at Elite Tuners of Canada have already done a turbo swap.
> ...


I see they used a Turbonetics GTK turbo. Im not sure if I am sold on those yet but they sure do look pretty! :th_coolio:


----------



## gpolzin11 (Nov 1, 2017)

ZincGT said:


> I was actually looking at the same turbo, i just need to look into tuning options around my area. One other thing is warranty, the whole reason i bought a new car was for the warranty, but i think it should be easy enough to swap if i need to go to the dealer


I had to take my car in for warranty fixes and that’s exactly what I did. Took all performance parts off and they had no clew. $10,000 in focus in total and it was free lol ?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

If you want increased boost but not to change everything, the Vermont tuning and trifecta could get you good 40 HP gains for cheap.


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

xplosiv31 said:


> I was looking at all the reputable turbo manufacturers, and to me this one seems to be a good fit between power and size.
> Garrett GT Technology Ball Bearing Turbos Only from HorsepowerFreaks
> looking at the Garrett GT2576R. Oil and water cooled, so you can plumb in all the stock cooling pipes, sized for an engine this size, and capable of supporting 330 hp. Now this is going to be for a daily driven car, not a track monster, so I am looking for extremely good driveability as well as a noticable increase in power. Tell me all what you think. And for fuel upgrades I was going to see if the injectors off an Eco supercharged car would fit


Does anyone have a internet tune that I can buy for this car


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

xplosiv31 said:


> I was looking at all the reputable turbo manufacturers, and to me this one seems to be a good fit between power and size.
> Garrett GT Technology Ball Bearing Turbos Only from HorsepowerFreaks
> looking at the Garrett GT2576R. Oil and water cooled, so you can plumb in all the stock cooling pipes, sized for an engine this size, and capable of supporting 330 hp. Now this is going to be for a daily driven car, not a track monster, so I am looking for extremely good driveability as well as a noticable increase in power. Tell me all what you think. And for fuel upgrades I was going to see if the injectors off an Eco supercharged car would fit


Can you tell me what I need to take the stock turbo off my 2012 Chevy Cruze and put a bigger one on there


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

shawn672 said:


> Didn't someone say the turbo was built into the header? If so you'd need a whole new exhaust too I believe


 I have a 2014 1.4L cruze and I changed out only the turbo without the header being changed out and anyone who calls it slow my 6speed mt Cruze with a 20 gauge turbo and cold air and fuel injectors with a cherry bomber exhaust is pulling on civics,Lexus es300,08 charger boats no hellcats or anything tho I get gapped


----------

